# My Nov 7 recon at Kent Narrows



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

OK, the legendary and mysterious Kent Narrows, just about 10 miles away from SPSP on the eastern shore across the Bay Bridge. On the internet I have read so many tales about KN, how good the striper fishing is, and how bad and confusing the parking is, etc, etc. While fishing at SPSP, I have asked several anglers about KN, and some of them did give me reliable information about that place as I found out later (One of them was a very nice guy and I guess he is kmw 21230), and others were just bold-face liars who had never been to KN but since they wanted to appear “all around” and “well travelled” they first would say some thing like "Yeah I was there not long ago etc, etc" and started feeding me with the same confusing info I can find on the internet (I guess they got it the same way). Here I do not want to describe the conversions I had with those liars in detail, but you know who you are. 

Anyway last Sunday morning I decided to go to KN to see it by myself. Got there around 9 am, first at the west side. Plenty of parking under the Rte 50 Bridge. It is definitely a commuter parking area for buses.I even saw buses come cycling the parking lots under the Rte 50 bridge several times. No signs saying anything about you need a permit or anything else. So I guess I you do not park a vehicle with a boat trailer attached, you will look just as innocent as anybody else and won’t’ be bothered. The parking at the east side is the same. For someone who does not toll a boat trailer, you don’t need no “boat launching permit” unless you really want to enter and park inside the docking lots, which are even further from the bridge where good fishing should be. 

As for fishing, I am not that impressed. The good thing about KN is that it is really narrow. You can cover half of the water with a good cast. The bad things about it are so many, such as constant boat traffic, very swift current, and very limited and somewhat dangerous fishing grounds. Anyway as I see it, KT is just like any other fishing places with both ups and downs. Fishing at KT is a lot like fishing at the spillway below a dam. When fish are running, you can do very well very fast; but if they are not around, it will still be waste of time. 

I will stay on western shore (mostly SPSP) and catch all the fish I can catch. For those of you who live at but have hard time catching fish on the western shore, you can go to KN, the Coke and the Tank and I wish you better luck.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember you!!!!! LOL You were the guy I fished with at SPSP that night.. LOL... 

Do yourself a favor and give KN another try at night a couple more times. Im not really a lure guy but KN can be very productive. 



Hysteresis said:


> OK, the legendary and mysterious Kent Narrows, just about 10 miles away from SPSP on the eastern shore across the Bay Bridge. On the internet I have read so many tales about KN, how good the striper fishing is, and how bad and confusing the parking is, etc, etc. While fishing at SPSP, I have asked several anglers about KN, and some of them did give me reliable information about that place as I found out later (One of them was a very nice guy and I guess he is kmw 21230), and others were just bold-face liars who had never been to KN but since they wanted to appear “all around” and “well travelled” they first would say some thing like "Yeah I was there not long ago etc, etc" and started feeding me with the same confusing info I can find on the internet (I guess they got it the same way). Here I do not want to describe the conversions I had with those liars in detail, but you know who you are.
> 
> Anyway last Sunday morning I decided to go to KN to see it by myself. Got there around 9 am, first at the west side. Plenty of parking under the Rte 50 Bridge. It is definitely a commuter parking area for buses. No signs saying anything about you need a permit or anything else. So I guess I you do not park a vehicle with a boat trailer attached, you will just look as innocent as anybody else and won’t’ be bothered. The parking at the east side is the same. For someone who does not toll a boat trailer, you don’t need no “boat launching permit” unless you really want to enter and park inside the docking lots, which are even further from the bridge where good fishing should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

kmw21230 said:


> I remember you!!!!! LOL You were the guy I fished with at SPSP that night.. LOL...
> 
> Do yourself a favor and give KN another try at night a couple more times. Im not really a lure guy but KN can be very productive.


Thank you I will try my lures at KN some time. Catching stripers with lures is much more exciting than baiting.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I love the Narrows it's right up my alley....catching 30's on lures ...well *trying* to catch 30's on lures ...priceless
Also niiice post !!!


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Andre said:


> I love the Narrows it's right up my alley....catching 30's on lures ...well *trying* to catch 30's on lures ...priceless
> Also niiice post !!!


I did see some of your catches. Impressive!!!


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I totally agree with you. I hate KN uo until this weekend when I went with a buddy. I met another member on this forum (wannafishallday?) and he showed me the ropes for catching rockfish with lures. With his technique I got alot of hits but he was bringing them in every 5 minutes.
I would give it another shot hysterisis. SPSP is still one of my favorite spots.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*great!!!*

Nice Picture ( report ) for KN, good luck for You next trip:fishing:


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

What type of rod do you use and what type of lures do you use at KN? I mainly fish AI and have lots of surf gear and have a few bass rods but not too many saltwater lure casting gear. Looking to get one and would appreciate any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

A medium action rod with a very sensitive tip. The best lures that I've used is swim shads and bass assassins. I haven't been too many times but have caught schools with the bass assassins and have had buddies catch in the shads.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Foursteps24 said:


> A medium action rod with a very sensitive tip. The best lures that I've used is swim shads and bass assassins. I haven't been too many times but have caught schools with the bass assassins and have had buddies catch in the shads.



Thanks Foursteps24. What length? I'm looking at a 10 or 11 fter. That way I can use it for casting lures in the surf and IRI as well. What do you think? Is that too much for KN?


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

SpeedRacer said:


> Thanks Foursteps24. What length? I'm looking at a 10 or 11 fter. That way I can use it for cast lures in the surf and IRI as well. What do you think? Is that too much for KN?


Based on what I saw, you only need a 7 footer or even shorter pole. These is not much room there and you really do not need to cast very far. You might need at least 12lb lines to get the fish up since you mostly will fish on the boardwalk that is about 10-15 feet above the water.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

May I add:
Fishing at KN is nothing like surf fishing. It's more like "alley" fishing.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

A 7 footer is perfect. I have a 7 foot ugly stick and a 6'6". Thats all you need. A 10 or 11 footer is too big but to if you can work a lure with it then the fish doesnt know what size the rod is. LOL! I just would take that big of a rod to KN. The times that I have been I go down on the rocks in front of the boardwalk and you are right on the water. Also the grassy area near the boat launch.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hysteresis said:


> May I add:
> Fishing at KN is nothing like surf fishing. It's more like "alley" fishing.


Good point! It's only like surf fishing for the bait soakers casting off the planks. I have not caught a thing there in 3 short trips (I stop when I cross over the bridge on my way N or S) but it looks like a sweet spot to topwater fish at night between the bridges especially. One thing for sure, it's not a place to soak bait and sit there waiting. At least at SP you can soak bait and so some plugging while you wait.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll have look for a different rod then.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Speedracer, 
I like my 6'6" or 7' ugly stik for KN... you don't need anything expensive and fancy... I have also been loving my Bass Pro Graphite Rods (http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Graphite-Series-Spinning-Rods/product/44306/-1028346) You can catch them on sale for $24.99 sometimes. It has a tad stiffer tip and doesn't have such a dramatic flip when your throwing heavier lures. 

MYT


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lol*

Lol,lol


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*this is like*

this whole thread is like the guys who show up for freshwater trout fishing with 11ft rods lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

SpeedRacer said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I'll have look for a different rod then.


I guess it depends on what your goal is.. If you looking for a "Kent Narrows Rod, maybe" then you can go with the fresh water rod types.. You mentioned you fish AI and if you want a rod for multipurpose lure fising you may wanna look at a larger rod.. If your not really looking to spend a bunch of money look for a second hand Tsunami, or Tica.. You can get one 7-8ft for about $45-50 used, and you will be able to use it for both applications. 

Don't be fooled by the current KN photos.. I know people who have pulled COWS out those waters. So 12lbtest in my opinion isn't good enough I would go with at least 20lb braid. This isn't SPSP.. KN has tons of obsticals and you will need to bring him in Quick and in a hurry... 

As far as distance goes, if you're fising the West side ( in front of the boardwalk) you can cast in close, but there are times when you will need to put your lure in the channel and let it drift right past the shadows (at night) and that's when the stiffer rods come in handy..

You will get tons of opinions, and most will be valid.. I guess it's up to you to figure out what's best for you..

Kwesi


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Leeandalexia said:


> this whole thread is like the guys who show up for freshwater trout fishing with 11ft rods lol


Or the guy last week I witnessed using a tuna stick to catch Crappie


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks to all for the good advice. I'll start by dusting off my old 7 ft spinner and using that. That or maybe I'll just show up with my 13 fter just for comic relief. Lol.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SpeedRacer said:


> Thanks to all for the good advice. I'll start by dusting off my old 7 ft spinner and using that. That or maybe I'll just show up with my 13 fter just for comic relief. Lol.


LMAO  You could just use the top half of the 13'


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> LMAO  You could just use the top half of the 13'


More appropriately you should use the bottom half of the rod with the reel attached. I have seen people doing that and it is hilarious.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you guys crack me up. Hint, try pink at night in the shadows by the light line. Let it get to the bottom before retreiving...


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*tom*

LMAO Tom I like that one they will do it to


----------



## theone1232003 (Aug 11, 2008)

there are definitly cowss at Kn- I saw two 30 inch cows last night- one got pulled in and the rod broke and the other was lost at the rail- i am the asian guy in the red cap doing a whole lot of casting and not really catching anything hahahahah- stopped by the police boat area too to try my luck- Two guys were casting two ounce weights and snagging everyone fishing with lures so I offered some 6 ounce pyramids and got some attitude from the guys- just trying to help - with the current i saw last night I am not even sure if the 6 ounce pyramids would stick


----------



## runninglocal (Apr 20, 2009)

Can we stop encouraging people who initially don't like KN to go back? It's crowded enough with bait soakers as it is! 

Just kidding, Hyster... but as people are saying, try some shad or BAs next time and leave the cut spot and sinkers at home!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Hysteresis said:


> More appropriately you should use the bottom half of the rod with the reel attached. I have seen people doing that and it is hilarious.


You do know that many guys actually TAPE their reels on their rods (Eliminates the reels seats) so they could tape the reel to the top half


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> You do know that many guys actually TAPE their reels on their rods (Eliminates the reels seats) so they could tape the reel to the top half


That's classic. Duct Tape. It's the wonder tool. Lol.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

hengstthomas said:


> You do know that many guys actually TAPE their reels on their rods (Eliminates the reels seats) so they could tape the reel to the top half


That I have not seen. You better take a picture next time when you come across that again. What I can never forget was a while ago seeing a 6'2'' big dude on the beach trying to cast bait with the bottom half of his $20 Wal-mart special 7 foot Shakespeare Tiger combo.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SpeedRacer said:


> That's classic. Duct Tape. It's the wonder tool. Lol.


Not really like you think 



Hysteresis said:


> That I have not seen. You better take a picture next time when you come across that again. What I can never forget was a while ago seeing a 6'2'' big dude on the beach trying to cast bait with the bottom half of his $20 Wal-mart special 7 foot Shakespeare Tiger combo.


These are seasoned guys with CUSTOM rods and High end Reels 

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=755093&highlight=taping+reels


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

*length doesn't matter, it's the weight*



SpeedRacer said:


> What length? I'm looking at a 10 or 11 fter. That way I can use it for casting lures in the surf and IRI as well. What do you think? Is that too much for KN?


I don't look so much at the rod length as the lure weight. 

At KN I use 3/4 oz to 1.5 oz jig heads. Some times if the current is really ripping 2 oz. I pick my rod based on the weight I'm throwing. For me, my 8' rod fits the weight range. 

(Yes the 13' foot rod would look funny, but the weight range for it doesn't fit KN either.)


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

KN used to be the best place to fish for Rocks about 7-8 years ago. I used to go by myself or with a friend and there would usually be 1 other person there. Now there are usually tons of people there every night. I acutally think people give out wrong info on KN to avoid having a crowd there. The place is very limited on the number of people who can be fishing at once. Back in the day, the best gear to use there is a 7ft thin pole with 12-15lb braided line with a 2oz jig head and a pink shad or bass assasin. Good Luck!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Hmmmmmmmmm*



theone1232003 said:


> there are definitly cowss at Kn- I saw two 30 inch cows last night- one got pulled in and the rod broke and the other was lost at the rail- i am the asian guy in the red cap doing a whole lot of casting and not really catching anything hahahahah-


I'm the big black guy, with the cane, that lost two nice fish at the rail.......You wouldn't be talking about me would ya?..LMBO I caught some fat 17 inchers that pulled like 30's, Those "dinks" are still swimming........

Might be out tonight. Hope to see you again:fishing:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Pink?*

Any color could be good;white is normally my favorite;but blue can work or somthing shiny like a silver Gotcha Plug or crome Stingsilver.:fishing:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

All I can say is I hope it aint too crowded;last time I played major HELL with the boats and bottom fishermen.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

BlueHwy said:


> I don't look so much at the rod length as the lure weight.
> 
> At KN I use 3/4 oz to 1.5 oz jig heads. Some times if the current is really ripping 2 oz. I pick my rod based on the weight I'm throwing. For me, my 8' rod fits the weight range.
> 
> (Yes the 13' foot rod would look funny, but the weight range for it doesn't fit KN either.)


Sounds advice. Thanks.  I was looking at an 8ft Tica that fits the bill.


----------

